# Anova to be Acquired by Electrolux



## Boatboy24 (Feb 8, 2017)

http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/6/14...r-kickstarter-acquired-electrolux-250-million


----------



## Mismost (Feb 8, 2017)

I piddled around with this using a 20 dollar crock pot and a 20 dollar inkBird controller...small amount of water I was not concerned with circulation.
It worked just fine. I just could not get over the grey meat color. It was nice and tender and easy enough to throw on a grill to brown up.

I came to the conclusion that this would be a real tool in a commercial kitchen allowing meats to be cooked, held at temp, and quickly browned and served. For me, at home, that ain't the way to cook a good steak. I do admit, my old school may be hanging out...again.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 8, 2017)

@Mismost , I am glad you tried it, but surprised you did not find it useful enough. I do sort of agree with you on steaks; I often cook those conventionally. However, I like to use sous vide more for long, controlled "pseudo-braises" on tough cuts of meat. This allows you to make it tender, but keep it from drying out.

For tender cuts, it does has the advantage that the region of "overcooking" is physically thinner, so more of your meat turns out just the way you wanted it. Here is some old pictures of me cooking a filet mignon:


----------



## Mismost (Feb 8, 2017)

I did find it useful....if you were cooking a 100 of those steaks, yeah! If you are catering, yeah! It certainly has it's place. Got a buddy that does just that and cooks an awesome "Camp Fire Steak"

Think I will try it with a big old tough buck roast in the freezer...see how it works a tough cut.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 8, 2017)

That sounds good! My fave is short ribs. I have settled on 159F as my temperature. I have done lower temp (to keep the meat medium) and higher (to be somewhat closer to a normal braise), but found the sweet spot at 159 or so.

Interesting that you got the Inkbird controller. I played "sous vide fairy" this Christmas. Since I could make a controller like that for <$20, I made and gave away four of 'em to various friends.


----------

